# New Obsession



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

My fiance and I purchased a webcam as part of our puppy supplies for Abbie. Harry finally got it set-up to watch Abbie's ex-pen last nigth. So you can guess what I have been doing at work all day. Even my boss came over and was watching Abbie with me.  

I love being able to watch Abbie while I'm not home. It has been so slow at work lately, I have nothing better to do.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

You know you have to send me a link to watch her :wub: What is she doing?


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (KandiMaltese @ Jul 23 2008, 04:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=609897


> You know you have to send me a link to watch her :wub: What is she doing? [/B]


Right now she is sleeping again in her bed. Just a few minutes ago she got up and had some water and like a good girl made a piddle on the pad. :biggrin:


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

That is so cute! What is she doing now??


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

That is so cool, I'm jealous! :wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'd never get any work done - that is too cool.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Great.........I wonder if she knows there are eyes watching her!!!! hee, hee!!!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-I wouldn't get anything done at work if I had one of those. What a great idea though! :biggrin:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

[attachment=39407:SnapshotJPEG.jpg]

Its not the best quality and we need to move the vantage point, but it is still fun!!! :biggrin: Please excuse the boxes as we are moving soon. :brownbag:


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

WOW!!! I Love this pic. You can really tell how little she is laying in her bed. What a sweetheart!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

So cute! :wub:

How did you set up the webcam? I'm asking b/c I thought someone needs to be at home to accept it to get it working?


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Where's Maggie?

That is too cool. I need one of those.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: She is so cute. Looks like she's sleeping with the buddy stuffie. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:

I'd be counting the hours till I got home if I were you, just so I could give her a cuddle. She looks very content and happy. Where did you get that bed at? I really like it!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh How great that is!!!! I had to really "look" to find that little sweetie! :wub: She l;ooks to be very contented in her little bed!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (Julie718 @ Jul 23 2008, 05:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=609940


> So cute! :wub:
> 
> How did you set up the webcam? I'm asking b/c I thought someone needs to be at home to accept it to get it working?[/B]


This is the one that we purchased Panasonic-BL-C111A-Network-Camera-Wired. My fiance had it set-up and running in less than an hour. It also comes with its own webpage, so you can view it remotely. It is plugged into I believe our router and runs independent of either of our computers.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (KandiMaltese @ Jul 23 2008, 05:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=609942


> :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: She is so cute. Looks like she's sleeping with the buddy stuffie. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> I'd be counting the hours till I got home if I were you, just so I could give her a cuddle. She looks very content and happy. Where did you get that bed at? I really like it![/B]


Here is a link to where I purchased the bed from Precision-Pet-Convertible-Comfort-21x21-Pink, Andrea. They had the best price and shipping that I found both on-line and in person. I really like Precision Pet's beds and mats. The also make the best/most absorbent piddle pads...Lil Stinker House Training pads. They help keep Maggie from getting pee paws.


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

What's Abbie been up to today? I would LOVE being able to watch Bentley while I am not home. I always wonder what he does when he is alone. I know he roams the house, because his I always find his toys all over the house when I get home.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

If I had Abbie to look at all day....I'd never get any work done at all!!!!!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

That is so very cute. What a little doll.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

OMG I just LOVE her :wub: and I love that idea!! You HAVE to post updates FREQUENTLY!!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (MrBentleysMom @ Jul 24 2008, 03:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610369


> What's Abbie been up to today? I would LOVE being able to watch Bentley while I am not home. I always wonder what he does when he is alone. I know he roams the house, because his I always find his toys all over the house when I get home.[/B]


Not too much! She has been doing what she does best...eating and sleeping. It is fun being able to watch her since I can't be there. She played a little bit this morning. It was too cute!!! My boss and co-worker will even come over to see what Abbie is up to.
[attachment=39439:SnapshotJPEG1.jpg] [attachment=39440:SnapshotJPEG2.jpg]
[attachment=39441:SnapshotJPEG3.jpg]


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

That is just super cute!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG how cute!! Id spend my entire day watching her!!


Question....Are those the Little Stinker potty pads that you have out? why is it green? Mine are white...LOL....Maybe we have different ones?


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

That is so cool. We have a computer at work but my boss is too cheap to get the internet, so we don't use it much. I could let our little ones at work watch the puppies if we had that. They would love it. I wonder if I could get my son to set something like that up so I could check on them over my lunch hour if I went to a wifi restaurant.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

How lucky you are to be able to watch her all day!! She is such a little sweetie :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I LOVE IT!!!
TOO FUNNY!


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

I love those pics!!! Especially the one where she is stepping out of her bed. What a sweetheart. Puppies always melt my heart! Keep us posted.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (Krystal @ Jul 24 2008, 04:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610411


> OMG how cute!! Id spend my entire day watching her!!
> 
> 
> Question....Are those the Little Stinker potty pads that you have out? why is it green? Mine are white...LOL....Maybe we have different ones?[/B]


No, I am using up some gridlock pads since they work fine for Abbie right now. The Little Stinker pads are white.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Too darn cute :wub2: especially seeing that she's just a teeny fraction the size of her pet bed and very content to stay right where she is. I could see why you'd be 'obsessed' watching her. :biggrin: 

Do you have sound input with it so you can also talk/sing to her? When my fiancé calls me and I put him on speaker mode, Uno gets so happy and excited and he even knows his daddy's ring tone that he'll stop what he's doing and run up to the phone.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

:wub: :wub: Oh that girl...she is too adorable. I cant get enough of that face. :wub: :wub:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

That Abbie is one very fortunate lil girl. And also I agree with you about Lil Stinker House Training pads, they are the best.

It is so very cool that you can watch her during your time away.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

OMG that is a wonderful idea. Abbie is as cute as always. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

[attachment=39630:SnapshotJPEG81_1.jpg]
See she doesn't always sleep in her bed. Sometimes she likes to get comfy with all her toys! :biggrin: She is the white fluff thing that herself looks like a toy!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

What a sweet baby :wub: It's great that you get to keep an eye on her all day even though you aren't there!!


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

she is so sweet! Keep sending updates, I love the pictures! What does Maggie do during the day? Does she ever go up to the x-pen to check on her sister?


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

What fun to be able to watch her from work! She's so adorable :wub: and so Tiny!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (MrBentleysMom @ Jul 30 2008, 04:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613405


> she is so sweet! Keep sending updates, I love the pictures! What does Maggie do during the day? Does she ever go up to the x-pen to check on her sister?[/B]


We leave Maggie in our bedroom when we are at work. We need to get a second web cam to watch Maggie, too. I know that she just sleeps when we aren't home. She always has that sleepy look and her hair is usually a mess.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

:wub: :wub: I love Abbies candids!!!! Can't wait to see more. :wub: :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

This is just way to cute!


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Whats Ms Abbie doing today? Besides being her cute little self?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I had a big problem with Jodi and separation anxiety, finally I set him up in the kitchen and eventually he got used to the daily routine of me going to work. I used my sisters old clunker VHS camera, which at times lost the picture but the sound was fine...no barking. It was a relief to be able to do this.
Your web cam is so cool. There is one built into my labtop I could probably use that.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh, that is such a great idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gosh, Abby is just too adorable. :wub: :wub:


----------



## deborahl79 (Jan 13, 2009)

That is an awesome idea.... I am going to see if my boyfriend will set one up for me to watch Sophie.... I hope he will. I am so bored at work, I am on the internet all the time anyway, I would LOVE to be able to see what my baby girl is doing.... Thanks for the great idea


----------



## Tiffany (Feb 16, 2009)

What a great idea! I never thought to setup my web cam to watch my little one while I was off at work.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Jul 30 2008, 12:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613414


> QUOTE (MrBentleysMom @ Jul 30 2008, 04:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613405





> she is so sweet! Keep sending updates, I love the pictures! What does Maggie do during the day? Does she ever go up to the x-pen to check on her sister?[/B]


We leave Maggie in our bedroom when we are at work. We need to get a second web cam to watch Maggie, too. I know that she just sleeps when we aren't home. She always has that sleepy look and her hair is usually a mess.
[/B][/QUOTE]

How come they're not together during the day? I need to get a pet cam also. Does yours move when she does or is it just stationary? I love the idea of watching them during the day!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Just too cool! B)


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (drclee @ Feb 17 2009, 02:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728789


> QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Jul 30 2008, 12:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613414





> QUOTE (MrBentleysMom @ Jul 30 2008, 04:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613405





> she is so sweet! Keep sending updates, I love the pictures! What does Maggie do during the day? Does she ever go up to the x-pen to check on her sister?[/B]


We leave Maggie in our bedroom when we are at work. We need to get a second web cam to watch Maggie, too. I know that she just sleeps when we aren't home. She always has that sleepy look and her hair is usually a mess.
[/B][/QUOTE]

How come they're not together during the day? I need to get a pet cam also. Does yours move when she does or is it just stationary? I love the idea of watching them during the day!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well Maggie was a just shy of being 1.5 years old when we brought Abbie home. So we didn't think it was a good idea to leave 5.5lbs Maggie unsupervised with 1.5lbs Abbie. Plus, we didn't want Abbie to get on Maggie's nerves while, we weren't home. Also, it teaches them to be independent.

Our web cam is stationary, but I can move the lens. It moves up/down and left/right. It really is a great lil web cam!!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

OMG! How did I miss this thread? That is beyond cool! When we first got Willie he was able to escape from any type of x-pen we put him in and I kept saying how I would have loved to have set up a camera to see how he did it! How fun!  

I could get used to watching Abbie all day long! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Well now - ain't that just the neatest thing!! And I thought it was 'cool' when I figured out how to text my baby sister from my computer......now I find out that I am far behind - again!! That is really neat
Terri


----------

